# 17dpo BFN but uncomfortable pain in lower abdomen - HELP!! UPDATE



## carlywarly

Hi there :)

This is my first cycle TTC using AI and although I tried NOT to symptom spot...I couldn't help it!! lol.

I am now 17dpo (had funny sensations in abdomen from about 5dpo...like bubbles) until Friday (15dpo). I woke up to the worst period pains ever but AF did not show. The pains only lasted a day and from yesterday (16dpo) I have had the most uncomfortable sensations in my lower abdomen. It feels like I need to urinate all of the time, and is worse when I sit down :( Last night it took me forever to be able to fall asleep as lying down was also uncomfortable.

The feeling is not a sharp pain, more of a dragging dull ache (like when your bladder is full up to the brim) when you hold it too long you get that uncomfortable feeling - that's it basically.

A few days past Ovulation I was hungry all of the time, and if I didn't eat every few hours would get really light headed and dizzy, as if my sugars were low. I am not excessively thirsty though, so do not think diabetes is an issue (I was tested about a year ago, and was fine). I got really dizzy last night while on my PC.

I have had sore bbs for about a week now (but not the nipple area - mostly under armpits). Was craving sugar up until yesterday morning, when I couldn't face anything. Feeling nauseous (but not to the point of actually being sick). I have had mild lower back pains from approx 4dpo.

There was no 'implantation bleeding' or anything like that - but I have been saying for about a week that I 'feel' pregnant but all tests have been BFN (except a couple that have been extrememly faint, and can only be seen if held at an agle in the light) but even they were a few days apart, isn't the line supposed to get darker??!! lol.

Temps raised at ovulation and have stayed up since - no huge drop, and it isn't as low as when I first charted. I did not start until mid cycle though, so I don't know what my usual body temperature is.

I am going crazy lol...just do not know what to do or think - any help would be greatly appreciated! :) Thanks


----------



## Hopeful18

I would keep testing using fmu :) it really sounds like you got your :bfp: a faint line is a line!! I would say if you don't get a definate answer in a few days, I'd call your doc and go in and ask for a blood test.
Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## carlywarly

Aww thanks hun, I don't want to get my hopes up though - for them to be dashed lol....it's just soooo frustrating!! :s

Good luck to you too!! :)


----------



## carlywarly

bump :)


----------



## Finallytrying

Carlywarly did you test again? I'm am around 15dpo and haven't tested in two days because it's really depressing. But I am having similar symptoms to you, I feel like it's like a constant period cramp that won't go away, my back finally stopped hurting but then this started


----------



## keepholdingon

carlywarly said:


> Hi there :)
> 
> This is my first cycle TTC using AI and although I tried NOT to symptom spot...I couldn't help it!! lol.
> 
> I am now 17dpo (had funny sensations in abdomen from about 5dpo...like bubbles) until Friday (15dpo). I woke up to the worst period pains ever but AF did not show. The pains only lasted a day and from yesterday (16dpo) I have had the most uncomfortable sensations in my lower abdomen. It feels like I need to urinate all of the time, and is worse when I sit down :( Last night it took me forever to be able to fall asleep as lying down was also uncomfortable.
> 
> The feeling is not a sharp pain, more of a dragging dull ache (like when your bladder is full up to the brim) when you hold it too long you get that uncomfortable feeling - that's it basically.
> 
> A few days past Ovulation I was hungry all of the time, and if I didn't eat every few hours would get really light headed and dizzy, as if my sugars were low.  I am not excessively thirsty though, so do not think diabetes is an issue (I was tested about a year ago, and was fine). I got really dizzy last night while on my PC.
> 
> I have had sore bbs for about a week now (but not the nipple area - mostly under armpits). Was craving sugar up until yesterday morning, when I couldn't face anything. Feeling nauseous (but not to the point of actually being sick). I have had mild lower back pains from approx 4dpo.
> 
> There was no 'implantation bleeding' or anything like that - but I have been saying for about a week that I 'feel' pregnant but all tests have been BFN (except a couple that have been extrememly faint, and can only be seen if held at an agle in the light) but even they were a few days apart, isn't the line supposed to get darker??!! lol.
> 
> Temps raised at ovulation and have stayed up since - no huge drop, and it isn't as low as when I first charted. I did not start until mid cycle though, so I don't know what my usual body temperature is.
> 
> I am going crazy lol...just do not know what to do or think - any help would be greatly appreciated! :) Thanks

What's great about this post is we have the SAME exact symptoms but I am not 17 DPO. AND... is your name Carly? :laugh2: Mine is! :)

I noticed a couple of days ago that I have bubbles in my lower abdomen but I can't tell if it's just gas or something because I've also had to have like 3 BMs a day these past couple days (which I've read is opposite of what usually happens to preggo ladies and completely OPPOSITE of my regular BM schedule...TMI) I also have a dull pain right above my pelvic bone but it feels more like someone socked me in the stomach and not like AF cramps. Boobs hurt underneath and to the side and is getting worse every day (but not intolerable). I also had some pinching on both sides of my body today but I'm not quite sure what that was. I am also an extreme monster in the kitchen. I ate pizza last night and I was starving an hour later for more food. I ate lunch at 2 and I just got home at 5:30 and had to make myself another meal. 

I don't know how many DPO I am as I've tested BFN on all my ovulation tests since CD11 so I either ovulated before that or sometime else during my cycle (covered our bases by BD about every other day). I'm on CD19 now. 

If you're 17DPO, I think it can take like 7 or 8 days I believe for implantation, so if it took longer to implant maybe that would affect why you're showing negatives on the preg. tests (although the faint line sounds promising!)? That's just a guess. I don't know.

GOOD LUCK!!! :dust:


----------



## carlywarly

Hey thanks guys!! :)

keepholdingon my name is Carly - yes!! lol...small world (ish) hehe.

I did get really bad trapped wind for about a week (and it only went away about Wednesday or so). I was really constipated at the time (sorry TMI) lol...but also had occasional diarrhoea a couple of days out of that week..again TMI!! hahaha

I am just hoping I do not just have a bladder infection or something though, that may be affecting my periods...as I was feeling preggers but now all I feel is this ache. I just read somewhere that AI may give you an infection if the syringe isn't sterile and pushed in too far...the syringe was sterile, but it may still have done that...eek I am sooo going over EVERY scenario...and sooo going crazy!! lol.

I can keep wishing anyways, at least until AF rears her ugly head (hopefully she wont for about another 9 months or so hahaha) :lol:

Good luck with your 2ww hun, hope you get a :bfp: and thanks for the info x

Finally trying good luck to you too hun!! This waiting game is so awful isn't it!! I haven't tested again, I too am depressed every time it is a bfn...I am just gonna act as if I am until I know otherwise, but pray sooo much that I am :) I also hope you get a :bfp: very soon too.


----------



## sweetpea417

Hi Carly! I would say you are definitely preggy just going by your temps alone! 18 high temps after O indicate pregnancy as long as it is still above the cover line ! And a faint line is a line nonetheless! I'll bet your hpt gets darker by tomorrow or day after ;)


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks sweetpea :) Here is my chart since ovulation...I don't really know if it's normal or not though lol...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a476d/">My Ovulation Chart</a> 

Good luck on your 2ww hun! :)


----------



## sweetpea417

carlywarly said:


> Thanks sweetpea :) Here is my chart since ovulation...I don't really know if it's normal or not though lol...
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3a476d/">My Ovulation Chart</a>
> 
> Good luck on your 2ww hun! :)

I can't see it! It says invalid... Are you getting the forum code when you go to share it? Then should be able to paste it in this forum :)


----------



## carlywarly

Sorry lol...new to all of this :s haha...does this one work: ??

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sweetpea417

carlywarly said:


> Sorry lol...new to all of this :s haha...does this one work: ??
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Yep that worked! From what I can count though, you O'd on the 18th and would technically only be 15 dpo today and not 17 dpo. STILL though, your high temps are really good and those faint lines seem an even better indicator. I'd say you were pregnant judging from your chart! :dust: for you :)


----------



## keepholdingon

LOVEEEE the high temps!!! Good sign!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks hun :)

I am going by previous cycles of 28 days...was thinking my luteal phase may be shorter than 14 days...but now what you are saying makes sense!! lol....ah well I can pray and hope and pray some more :)

thanks for all of your help x


----------



## sweetpea417

carlywarly said:


> Thanks hun :)
> 
> I am going by previous cycles of 28 days...was thinking my luteal phase may be shorter than 14 days...but now what you are saying makes sense!! lol....ah well I can pray and hope and pray some more :)
> 
> thanks for all of your help x

You are very welcome! I hope you get your :bfp:! GL!


----------



## carlywarly

I hope so keepholdingon and thanks again sweetpea :)


----------



## carlywarly

Update:

Tested this morning and BFN :( What is going on?? lol Also...noticed some tiny blood vessels on my bbs, they look bruised. When I take a closer look there are hundreds of these tiny purple veiny things...I have no idea what's going on (think the pain is subsiding in my lower abdomen at least now)


----------



## keepholdingon

carlywarly said:


> Update:
> 
> Tested this morning and BFN :( What is going on?? lol Also...noticed some tiny blood vessels on my bbs, they look bruised. When I take a closer look there are hundreds of these tiny purple veiny things...I have no idea what's going on (think the pain is subsiding in my lower abdomen at least now)

What preg test are you taking? It's still early, keep temping and making sure your numbers are high and think about buying another brand of pregnancy test with a higher sensitivity. Some tests will not give you a positive unless it's a BLAZING positive. Some will let you know 10 days in advance. There are pros and cons to both kinds of tests. 

Here's a list of the sensitivities for common tests:

https://www.babyhopes.com/pregnancy-test-sensitivity-comparison.html


----------



## sweetpea417

carlywarly said:


> Update:
> 
> Tested this morning and BFN :( What is going on?? lol Also...noticed some tiny blood vessels on my bbs, they look bruised. When I take a closer look there are hundreds of these tiny purple veiny things...I have no idea what's going on (think the pain is subsiding in my lower abdomen at least now)

Veiny boobs are usually a sign of pregnancy as well. I didnt get it with my daughter until about 5/6 weeks though but I'm sure every woman is different. It could be that you have slow rising HCG levels and that's why the preggy test are coming up negative. Some women don't register positive until way into their first trimester. How was your temp this morning?


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks keepholding on and sweetpea :)

Keepholdingon, the pregnancy tests I am using are 10miU...the early detect ones (only internet cheapies) but I used a Clearblue digital on Friday (13dpo) and it was very definitely negative...I think the 10miU should pick up the HCG if I am pregnant right? :s

I was at 37.01 C this morning sweetpea...still hasn't dropped yet....also smells are really getting to me today (hope I am not just reading too much into things). OH was using cleaning products, and I could smell them really strongly in the other room (omg it stank!! lol...made me really queasy).

I am drinking cranberry juice now and that seems to be helping the lower abdomen pain :D

My mum told me she got a negative with me at the docs...but when she went back after next missed AF only then was it positive...I'm living in crazy limbo world right now lol.

Hope you guys are ok? :)


----------



## sweetpea417

Yep doing good. :) I will most definitely send :dust: thoughts your way! GL!


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks so much :)

Those red spidery vein things are taking over my bbs!!! There are countless now...tested again using FMU (but had to pee in the early hours, so don't know whether it still counts as FMU lol) and still BFN!!! Sooo unfair lol!!! 

Glad you're doin good :)

Baby dust to you too hun!! :D xx


----------



## carlywarly

Update:

18dpo today, still no sign of AF (but feeling 'wet' down there as if AF is here???)

Bbs are extremely sore, the pain woke me up twice last night!!

Used a clearblue this morning only to see BFN!!! :( Going to have to make an appointment with the doc soon - see if I can get a blood test :)


----------



## keepholdingon

carlywarly said:


> Update:
> 
> 18dpo today, still no sign of AF (but feeling 'wet' down there as if AF is here???)
> 
> Bbs are extremely sore, the pain woke me up twice last night!!
> 
> Used a clearblue this morning only to see BFN!!! :( Going to have to make an appointment with the doc soon - see if I can get a blood test :)

Weird!!! Any way you miscalculated O? Maybe it took a realllyyyyy long time to implant after Oing...

I sometimes have to check to see if :witch: has come cause it feels like I've wet myself sometimes!!! Always just CM. Hopefully that's the same for you and that you'll get your :bfp:!

Are you using the digital Clear Blue?


----------



## carlywarly

Lol yeah it was Sweetpea who figured it out when looking at my chart lol (I was going by cycle days not by days after O...lol..I'm such a dumbo sometimes lool)

It was the clearblue digital yeah (NOT PREGNANT) lol...SOOO NOT FAIR!! :(

Ps wow CONGRATS on the BFP Carly :) Woohoo


----------



## carlywarly

Ok....sooooo AF arrived today!!!! :(

10 days late and 23 dpo....I don't know if it was a chemical or just messed up cycle. I am thinking the former as my chart indicates that I was maybe pregnant. It's isn't a definitive I know, but there was no dip the day before AF, only the day of.

Just wanted to update the thread, and wish everyone luck on their baby journey! :)

Onto cycle 2 TTC xxx


----------



## keepholdingon

carlywarly said:


> Ok....sooooo AF arrived today!!!! :(
> 
> 10 days late and 23 dpo....I don't know if it was a chemical or just messed up cycle. I am thinking the former as my chart indicates that I was maybe pregnant. It's isn't a definitive I know, but there was no dip the day before AF, only the day of.
> 
> Just wanted to update the thread, and wish everyone luck on their baby journey! :)
> 
> Onto cycle 2 TTC xxx

Oh noo!!! Well, keep your head high and keep :sex:!!! My hubby told me he was kind of disappointed that I got pregnant on the first round cause he liked doing it every other day lol


----------



## carlywarly

Thank you :) Good luck with your pregnancy xx


----------

